# Good Informative Jumping Book?



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*i LOVE:LOVE LOVE that book*

I've read it and am working through the exercises. I've done jumping before but was mostly self taught with a few lessons. that book really takes your horse slowly through learning to jump. i think the method is really good and it tells you what to look for and what you and your horse should be learning.
also each lesson builds on something you learned before. it also has excersizes donated by guests of the author. i really liked it and it's a definite part of my horse library. you can get a used copy on amazon for about 8.00


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I got this while back: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Jumping-Exercises-Horse-JUMPING-EXERCISES/dp/B001TL1O4K/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1303303819&sr=8-11"]Amazon.com: 101 Jumping Exercises for Horse & Rider [101 JUMPING EXERCISES FOR HORS]: Linda(Author) ; Dennis, Dianna Robin(With); O'Connor, David(Foreword by) Allen: Books[/ame]

While I can't set all of them in arena I use still there are lots and lots of interesting ones I can use.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok thanks! I might purchase it... There was a couple more I saw but has anyone read them?

Jump with Joy
I was also wondering if anyone has tried the Riders Fitness Program book?

Oh and heres the farms website Im going to be working at! If some of the links dont work quite right its because their website is still a work in progress but here it is!
Dry Creek Equestrian Center


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

one of the absolute best books about the why's and how's of jumping (esp if you're working at an h/j barn!) is George Morris's "Hunter Seat Equitation". He's mr. h/j himself. You can get a lot out of his book. Geoff Teall has a book too that's pretty good, called something like, Develop a Winning Style. Anne Kursinkski's book "Riding and Jumping Clinic" isn't bad. But I'd read those 3 in that order.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

JerBear said:


> Ok thanks! I might purchase it... There was a couple more I saw but has anyone read them?
> 
> Jump with Joy
> I was also wondering if anyone has tried the Riders Fitness Program book?
> ...


I have Jump with Joy. While some of the info is good, the pics show mostly bad form with riders jumping ahead. Sort of takes the credibility out of it for me. I'll send you my copy if you want it.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

upnover thank you for pointing out the george morris book. I previewed the chapters list and it looks like its exactly what I need! Thank you!!!


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry for the double post. Thats really nice of you to offer myboypuck but I think the george morris book would be the best for me... It looks like its got a lot of good info! Any more tips or exercises I could do to prepare me for jumping would be great! Im pretty nervous because I know Im gonna eat dirt sometime haha


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

No problem! Remember too when it comes to jumping (or most riding) what you think will happen will happen! Don't image yourself eating dirt, imagine yourself doing it well. You will be just fine! Everyone starts somewhere.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

I have the riders excercise book. Its full of good excercises for a person to do. Each page shows how the excercise helps with riding. 

I'm part way through the George Morris book, and have found it very helpful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

upnover said:


> one of the absolute best books about the why's and how's of jumping (esp if you're working at an h/j barn!) is George Morris's "Hunter Seat Equitation". He's mr. h/j himself. You can get a lot out of his book.


I too agree with anything written by George Morris! He's the Guru of Hunter/Jumpers, and there's a reason why he is who he is.

There are also great Video's online of his clinics that are extrememly benefitial. I watch them often and pick up little tid bits here and there.

2011 George H. Morris Horsemastership Training Session - USEF Network

I also find his critique columns in the Practicle Horseman Magazine very benefitial. I read them religiously. He also have DVD's out. 

Also, I want to add that Sally Swift is very benefitial - if you want to jump, dressage/flatwork is a very *important* aspect to the sport *afterall, jumping is dressage/flatwork with speed bumps* and learning balance is a very important ingredient in the whole recepie of jumping. 

And the book "101 Dressage Exercises" that goes along with the Jumping Exercises book - to be extremely benefitial. 

Many GP Jumpers spend the majority of their time doing dressage/flatwork and there's a good reason behind it. Because it is what is what you do between the fences that is more important, than the going over fences.


----------

